# Boat/Vehicle Graphics



## Ras24i (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone need design, cut, and install graphic work done on a boat or vehicle? Side work to earn a little extra $$ so I can under-cut any price at a regular graphics shop.


----------



## Sternless (Jan 18, 2008)

Phone Number?


----------



## Sternless (Jan 18, 2008)

Phone Number?


----------



## Ras24i (Oct 8, 2007)

E mail sent...


----------



## chuck6927 (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you create replacement decals for RVs?


----------



## Ras24i (Oct 8, 2007)

Sure, I would need to look at the substrate (surface) to see how it is but, sure...

Todd 

850-602-0887


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a 21 ft boat that has green stripes, two 1/4 inch and a three inch going along the side.

What could you do with it to change the looks to be HOT?


----------

